# Free historical crude oil data



## deve (4 January 2007)

Hello

Apologies if this information is elsewhere on this site. I have searched but couldn't find anything.

Does anyone know where I can access free historical crude oil data?

Thanks
steve


----------



## SevenFX (4 January 2007)

deve said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Apologies if this information is elsewhere on this site. I have searched but couldn't find anything.
> 
> ...




Hi & Welcome to ASF deve,

You will like this site as it's live Free, and lets you look at it from the second to the week.

Check out the option button at the top right corner, for all the advanced setting inc other indices prices.

http://www.livecharts.co.uk/MarketCharts/crude.php

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## deve (4 January 2007)

Thanks SevenFX for the site..

Sorry to be a pest - I just can't see where historical crude oil data is available. I've scrolled down the list of stocks/indices etc but the only one that seems to refer to oil is OIXXoil which isn't (I think) what I'm after.

Is it listed under a different heading/name?

Ta
Steve


----------



## SevenFX (4 January 2007)

deve said:
			
		

> Thanks SevenFX for the site..
> 
> Sorry to be a pest - I just can't see where historical crude oil data is available. I've scrolled down the list of stocks/indices etc but the only one that seems to refer to oil is OIXXoil which isn't (I think) what I'm after.
> 
> ...




Hi Deve,

IT's under the  little options button within Top right corner of chart.


The second drop down bar within the options button gives you up to 1 week.

Hope this helps.
SevenFX


----------

